# Security DVr and a wireless router



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

OK I have a wireless router that handles the WI Fi for the whole campground. I have a 16 camera DVR security system in another building. Will I need another router to connect it to the internet. It has a network LAN connector and there's a computer near it and the computer uses the WI Fi. Can I run a network cable between the DVR and Computer to handle the task. I have a book but haven't gotten that far so I'm just looking for someone who may have done it before. 

Thanks for any advise and

MERRY CHRISTMAS

mike


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

The last time I installed a camera system to be viewable via the internet I had to hard code the IP addresses for each camera and the controller.

Then I had to open the ports on the router to allow pass through.

This question would be best answered by the manual as each system is configured differently and may require special configurations for each camera, cluster controller, or access point.

You may have to daisy chain routers which becomes a nightmare sometimes. But... This really depends on your system.

Not much help but can't do much more without more info.

Lee


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

mikellmikell said:


> OK I have a wireless router that handles the WI Fi for the whole campground. I have a 16 camera DVR security system in another building. Will I need another router to connect it to the internet. It has a network LAN connector and there's a computer near it and the computer uses the WI Fi. Can I run a network cable between the DVR and Computer to handle the task. I have a book but haven't gotten that far so I'm just looking for someone who may have done it before.
> 
> Thanks for any advise and
> 
> ...


I figure you will need it hard wired for it to be "use full" In that I mean that Wireless gets jammed up with the bandwidth requirements from cameras. It's a never ending stream that doesn't necessarily allow buffering and packet loss. It's made to be "live". So it's always waiting for a timely packet. Another thing you have to consider as well is those advertised transfer rates are for the perfect signal with open air in between. They also work best if given a chance to burst data. But your camera system will just be sending the new bits... So it never catches up. Thats what happens to me when I try to view my single IP cam from my lap top. The video stream is 500 K a sec. So it isn't huge. But it just doesn't work. It is fine however on the wired computer, with the cam being wireless. 

Hope this isn't confusing.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

What you'll basically need is a "wireless bridge". When all is said and done, it looks no different than one big wired network. Whatever is in the building that holds the DVR will act as if its in your "main building".

What will you need? That depends on what you have now. At minimum, you'll need a "wireless bridge" - and many wireless routers can act as a wireless bridge. 

Video over wireless for security cameras may not be an ideal solution, since video traditionally takes up alot of bandwidth. You viewing multiple cameras simultaneously may bring your network to a crawl. It depends on many factors, the resolution of the image, frame rate, etc. etc. 16 cameras is alot of cameras.

Wanting to make these cameras available to anyone on the Internet is also different than you just wanting to view the cameras from inside your network or you wanting to view them from one single remote location, etc. etc.

The best place for you to start is to make a list of exactly what you want to accomplish, with as much detail as possible.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

It will not be constant video just when someone logs in from the outside to have a look and the system can send out e mail alerts if the motion detection system picks something up. This is what I've picked up. i just need to read some more on it

http://cgi.ebay.com/CCTV-16-Channel..._Security_Fire_Protection?hash=item2ea9d43d04


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

mikellmikell said:


> It will not be constant video just when someone logs in from the outside to have a look and the system can send out e mail alerts if the motion detection system picks something up. This is what I've picked up. i just need to read some more on it
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CCTV-16-Channel..._Security_Fire_Protection?hash=item2ea9d43d04


That page should be listed as how not to make an Ebay page.... That blinking is over the top. 


See how many hooks the system can have... Most are quite limited. You maybe better off getting a system that is compatible with one of the many mirror sites out there. Most need to have software installed on the controlling computer. Then you can burn their band width not yours. Just a suggestion.

You will be real surprised at the band width a camera can use... Trust me.



I See where you say you already have it.... Well good luck. I still suggest you hard wire it in to your network if at all possible.


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike,

What is the distance from the DVR and the wireless router?

Kev


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

It's about 120' and there's an outdoor antenna. The Wi Fi can be picked up for over 100 yards at the far end of the campground so there shouldn't be a problem. We have I believe 12 meg cable to the router. I have 10 cameras running covering nearly every inch of the place. Had a major vandailsm a few weeks ago about 50k$ in damage then the little >>>>>> had the nerve to call the health department because the bathrooms were destroyed. He's not getting out foe Christmas if I can do anything about it


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike,

OntarioMan's suggestion for a wireless bridge would be you best bet. If not, you can look into running a Cat 5 cable underground between the buildings since the distance is under 300'. Just be aware this will introduce possible surge problems from lighting. I would only do this if you can get a professional cable tech to install the cable and surge protection. You could dig the trench and install the conduit the their specs and they could pull the cable and terminate.

Kev


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Conduit and cat 5's not a problem. Comcast recently moved and left several giant spools behind and a friend picked them up out of the weeds and delivered them to another friends farm. It's just the 120' of concrete between the buildings


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Still up and limping on the DVR can record and playback . The DVR is in a secure box and I have 25' monitor and mouse extensions but the mouse lights but does not work. Have re booted several times no luck


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe a KVM might fix the problem with the distance or you could look into remote control software.

kev


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Still no luck getting the DVR to talk to the computer I may tru another computer and router. The mouse thing has me baffeled too . I have to re work the whole system because of the mouse not working over the extension


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If your mouse is a usb mouse, then 25 foot extension is beyond the limit of a USB extension.

5 Meters, or about 15 - 16 feet is as far as you can stretch a feed without an "Active" USB extension.

I ran into the same issue here in my office as I have my Box in a cabinet behind me and run key, monitors and mouse all the way to my desk. 

L


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a wireless mouse on my regular computer and it won't work on DVR either and I have an active USB extension with no luck


----------

